

Tint stores passwords in plaintext - rileytg

not only are they ridiculously overpriced, they must not be very smart...<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;5zayW7P
======
opless
That's not proof that they /store/ your password in plain text at all.

It's proof that they email you your password in plain text.

It's still equally idiotic though.

~~~
LoneWolf
Exactly, proof that they store them in plaintext would be sending the old one
via email, if it is a new one it may not be stored in plain, just generated
stored hashed/whatever and sent in plaintext, and yes I do agree it is not a
good idea

